# Suggestion for College for M.tech in CSE



## thinkjamil (Mar 13, 2015)

My first GATE 2015 attempt keeps in strangled. I scored 34.27 to find 5614 AIR, thats says no NIT for me . 

It would be really helpful if you could all suggest me some good colleges from around India where I can pursue M.Tech in CSE. Colleges/universities like VIT and Amity are not really in my interest. 

Points to note: I live in Guwahati. Tezpur University is offering M.Tech in IT. And most importantly my bad All India Rank


----------

